# Where can I get a Kehoe Dovetail Jig?



## JJayzon1 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey guys,

So I have a few box projects that I want to start. I wanted to add dovetail splines to the boxes and I came a crossed the Kehoe Jig. After watching Charles Neil's video and reading the many reviews of the jig I had my credit card in hand, went to their website and their closed… Does anybody know of a comparable jig or process? Or does anybody have a used I could buy or borrow?


----------



## dodahman (Jun 12, 2012)

Can't help with finding one, but did you see this old post

peace,T


----------



## JJayzon1 (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks Tommy I did see this and I think I am going to have to make a shop made jig to use for my router table.


----------

